# Cost estimate help



## supernube (19 Jan 2020)

Hello everybody...hope you are all well. 
I would like to build a large shed / workshop...around 12ft by 24ft... I'm thinking wood would be cheaper ?
Also looking for an old used sectional concrete garage on Ebay ..just in case theres one close by..but none as yet.
I was wondering if anyone might be snooker to give me a rough estimate of cost if I went down the timber route ?
Thinking one door in...couple of windows...insulated everywhere necessary.
Sorry if I have not given enough detail...open to any suggestions and grateful for any advice.
Thank you very much
Daniel


----------



## Fitzroy (19 Jan 2020)

I built a shed 20’ x 12’, from pressure treated timber, and OSB, with a EPDM single pitch roof. Costs to build to current state, unisulated no power installed, has been about £2k. 

My build with a summary of costs is on here if you search. However if your not hampered by tree roots from protected trees don’t follow my build. Build a shed Mike’s way! I expect the costs would be similar. 

Fitz.


----------



## MikeG. (20 Jan 2020)

supernube":3dpp538e said:


> ........I was wondering if anyone might be snooker to give me a rough estimate of cost if I went down the timber route ?...........



Snooker? I have no idea what you mean. But as for costs, my self-build 30sq m timber framed workshop cost me approx £3000. It isn't going to be far off to take that per-square-metre figure (£100 ish) and multiply by your own proposed size. Bear in mind my 30 square metres is floor area, not footprint (ie the walls are excluded) so you should work out your internal floor area first before doing the arithmetic. You should also bear in mind any difficulties you might face in the ground necessitating a more expensive base, and that my roofing materials were free.

Incidentally, this figure holds up pretty well when looking at Fitzroy's example, above.

See my signature for a couple of threads on the basics of building a timber outbuilding properly.


----------



## kevinlightfoot (20 Jan 2020)

Hi,I built a similar sized building from wood.I used 6x2 joists at 12" centres for the floor and roof,4x2 studs for th walls ,I used 22m tongue and groove redwood for the floor and ceiling,I lined the inside with flooring chipboard from Wickes.I made my own windows and door..For the foundation I sank 4" concrete posts which had been predrilled into the ground and then bolted the floor joists to them.I think I put in around 20 posts using fast set post concrete.I employed a roofing firm to felt cover the roof which I had already covered with 18 mm osb.Iput in the electrics myself,lights and sockets fed by 10 mm armoured cable which had to run 40 m An electrician connected everything to a submain for me and did the obligatory test,painted the whole thing with Cuprinol (sea grass) the whole thing looks great,cost around£6000 and took about six weeks from start to finish ,hope this helps,oh and it's not big enough (homer) .


----------



## Fitzroy (20 Jan 2020)

kevinlightfoot":1xzy1ss6 said:


> .... ,oh and it's not big enough (homer) .



They never are! 

One of my key learnings was that I planned to external dimensions and forgot to think about internal. My building is 3m deep, which less 15cm on each side for walls has resulted in a 2.7m wide workspace. Which is not quite enough for a worktop on each side and a workbench in the middle, which could easily have been incorporated into the plan had I realised!

Fitz.


----------

